#ubuntu-lb 2011-10-20
<Armageddon> hadiiii, is here
<Armageddon> fal hadiiii
<rapacity> leh? :(
#ubuntu-lb 2011-10-21
<dabukalam> what happened to this
<youssefchaker> dabukalam: Armageddon went to the states and forgot about us
<dabukalam> youssefchaker, aren't YOU in the states?!
<youssefchaker> nope
<youssefchaker> i moved back to lebanon
<youssefchaker> and i never forgot about anyone when i was in the states :P
<dabukalam> shou khas?
<dabukalam> you can't really expect to be out there handing out flyers if you're in the US
<dabukalam> I think the whole ubuntu-lb has the wrong attitude
<dabukalam> that's what we should be doinf
<dabukalam> presentation after presentation
<dabukalam> it needs to be hype-building
<dabukalam> not useless meetings and a presentation once a year
<dabukalam> i'm in the UK atm
<dabukalam> but when I'm back in leb in Feb
<dabukalam> I can do that stuff
<dabukalam> this whole group is totally against what the open source movement is about
<dabukalam> talk talk talk power struggles instead of actually doing shit
 * Armageddon hits youssefchaker on the head with a hammer
<Armageddon> what am I still doing here if I forgot about you ? :o
<youssefchaker> you automatically join the chatroom
<youssefchaker> ma khass
<youssefchaker> :P
<Armageddon> no I don't auto join any channel
<youssefchaker> inno mashina
<youssefchaker> i was joking
<youssefchaker> frida
<youssefchaker> ma3leh
<Armageddon> :p
<Armageddon> mamnou3 :@
<dabukalam> !ubuntu
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<dabukalam> !kubuntu
<lubotu3`> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<dabukalam> !xubuntu
<lubotu3`> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<dabukalam> !lubuntu
<lubotu3`> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<dabukalam> !edubuntu
<lubotu3`> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<dabukalam> !gdm
<dabukalam> !gnome
<lubotu3`> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<dabukalam> !ldm
<dabukalam> !lightdm
<dabukalam> !oneiric
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu | Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<dabukalam> !precise
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784
<dabukalam> !lebanon
<dabukalam> !danny
<dabukalam> !me
<lubotu3`> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-lb's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dabukalam> !you
<dabukalam> !hi
<dabukalam> !bored
<lubotu3`> The #ubuntu-trivia channel is a place for testing your brain power and having fun! Join to test your knowledge of your favourite operating system (Ubuntu, of course!) and to keep excercising those cranial muscles.
<dabukalam> oo
<Armageddon> :/
<Armageddon> easy
#ubuntu-lb 2011-10-23
<compengi> ping
<Armageddon> pong
<compengi> hey
<Armageddon> sup ?
<compengi> good and you
#ubuntu-lb 2012-10-15
<Armageddon> compengi, is here ? :o
<Armageddon> woohoo
#ubuntu-lb 2012-10-19
<Mi`> everyone's okay people D: ?
<Armageddon> hello
<Mi`> hello ^^
<Armageddon> hello ^^
<Mi`> ^_^
<Mi`> haha
#ubuntu-lb 2012-10-20
<johnny06> seems so quite in here
#ubuntu-lb 2013-10-17
<Armageddon> BEC, is here
<BEC> hey Armageddon
<Armageddon> BEC, howdy
#ubuntu-lb 2013-10-18
<Armageddon> BEC, is beck :p
